# Customers that have shopped around for materials.



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

When a penitential customers approach to a project isn't compatible with my way of doing business I am never afraid to let them know what I am thinking. I simply say "If that is how you are intending to approach this project I am not the contractor you are looking for". People are looking to save money not get themselves into a jamb. When you say that one sentence you end the negotiation on their terms and they either become a customer that is compatible with your business or they walk. Either way you accomplished a lot in one minute and never disrespected any one.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> I get this a lot in the world of electronics...and it's simple I work hourly only and no warranty to hook up other people's products.:thumbup:


I do the exact same thing.. People can buy their own TVs, supply their own AVRs etc.. but if there is a problem with it, I will charge you $95/hour to unhook it and take it back to FutureShop for you..


----------



## RCCIdaho (Jun 3, 2011)

Couldn't help but think of this thread today while reading #2 of this article

According to the author you should be alright with not supplying the materials and losing that markup. On top of that you should still spend time guiding the HO in their material decisions because it'll prove you are a trustworthy and flexible contractor. Last but not least go ahead and provide them with your contractor discount as well...  :laughing:


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

That article says the homeowner can do his own demo, and painting, too!

Anyone can do that, right?


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Crawdad said:


> That article says the homeowner can do his own demo, and painting, too!
> 
> Anyone can do that, right?


Of course


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Nobody wins in a pissing contest with a potential prospect. Simply let them know you charge $60.00 + materials or $90.00 hr for customer supplied gear. I installed a customer supplied furnace once, furnace had a bad blower motor, charged for time spent on troubleshooting, and motor, no problem. It's not what you say, it's how you say it.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Go to a car dealership and order a new vehicle with no tires and no windshield, tell them you will supply and ask for the price...get back to me when you have a price


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Chris Johnson said:


> Go to a car dealership and order a new vehicle with no tires and no windshield, tell them you will supply and ask for the price...get back to me when you have a price


Or take your own food with you ,because you got it at such a good deal when going out to eat , and see how that one works out too. :thumbsup:


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

kevjob said:


>


That was good, about the way some people are. :laughing:


----------



## Brooke (Feb 20, 2016)

*There are two ways of looking at this*

As a contractor, there has to be some understanding for people wanting to check into products that will be used on/in their home. Would you agree to let someone else just tell you what they think is best for you? Even the best of contractors have very different opinions as to what products are the best. As far as actually purchasing the product myself for the customer, yes clearly this is the way we want to deal with things. Do I get annoyed when I find out they have been doing research on prices and products, no. That just tells me they have a good head on their shoulders and care enough to have a say in the products being used. Why in gods name would you not?


----------



## Alan M (Jan 18, 2015)

Brooke said:


> As a contractor, there has to be some understanding for people wanting to check into products that will be used on/in their home. Would you agree to let someone else just tell you what they think is best for you? Even the best of contractors have very different opinions as to what products are the best. As far as actually purchasing the product myself for the customer, yes clearly this is the way we want to deal with things. Do I get annoyed when I find out they have been doing research on prices and products, no. That just tells me they have a good head on their shoulders and care enough to have a say in the products being used. Why in gods name would you not?


what your doing is a bit different. you are getting the client involved in the spec and details of the products that you will be installing in their home


----------



## Unreal Elect (Mar 17, 2016)

I personally get trade prices so it doesn't matter if they look up the price, but I make it clear if they actually go purchase the items then I don't hold any warranty, even workmanship warranty.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Unreal Elect said:


> I personally get trade prices so it doesn't matter if they look up the price, but I make it clear if they actually go purchase the items then I don't hold any warranty, *EVEN WORKMANSHIP WARRANTY*


I don't think I would hire you. 

I install products for a lot of customers. I wouldn't be in business for very long if I didn't stand behind my work.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Big Shoe said:


> I don't think I would hire you.
> 
> I install products for a lot of customers. I wouldn't be in business for very long if I didn't stand behind my work.


Their are inferior products that no matter how good your skills are, there can still be issues down the road. If a customer wants MDF crown, I'm not standing behind the joinery and joints should it contract. Just an example.

I'm guessing he's just implying that he takes a hard stance in order to have a zero tolerance policy on customers getting their own materials. I'd consider his policy in some instances, though for myself if I thought it would be a workmanship issue I probably wouldn't do the job to begin with.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Spencer said:


> Their are inferior products that no matter how good your skills are, there can still be issues down the road. If a customer wants MDF crown, I'm not standing behind the joinery and joints should it contract. Just an example.
> 
> I'm guessing he's just implying that he takes a hard stance in order to have a zero tolerance policy on customers getting their own materials. I'd consider his policy in some instances, though for myself if I thought it would be a workmanship issue I probably wouldn't do the job to begin with.


But wouldn't that be product and not workmanship?


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> But wouldn't that be product and not workmanship?



Definitely could be. 

In my business dealing no one has ever used the phrase "workmanship warranty." To me that's a given.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm dealing with this right now. A client purchased a kohler toilet through pirch. We installed it. Worked fine for a few weeks but now it won't flush properly. I called Pirch. They tried to order the parts so that I could swap it out. I said, not my problem. They are opening a ticket with kohler. We'll see what happens.

I tell the customer before starting the job that this could happen. This particular client had told me several times thru are so pleased with the efforts we've made to fix an issue that isn't ours.


----------



## bcook1979 (Oct 20, 2015)

For me if a customer wants to supply their own material I will let them. I tell them that I can't warrenty it and have them sign off on it. I also give them a estimate and a SOW but I charge Time and Material. Any material that is not on sight when I need it, I purchase and it gets charged to them with my markup. Buy charging time and material I am protected when they buy inferior products and it takes me twice as long. I estimate according to the matterial they intend to use and if I have had problems with their product in the past I will explain those problems to them. Example this product is 1/3 cheaper but it will take me 2X as long to install because.... Has worked well for me.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Spencer said:


> Their are inferior products that no matter how good your skills are, there can still be issues down the road. If a customer wants MDF crown, I'm not standing behind the joinery and joints should it contract. Just an example.
> 
> I'm guessing he's just implying that he takes a hard stance in order to have a zero tolerance policy on customers getting their own materials. I'd consider his policy in some instances, though for myself if I thought it would be a workmanship issue I probably wouldn't do the job to begin with.


Agreed. :thumbsup: 

I have no issues with MDF crown. It's pretty much flawless I don't care to do casing and base with it. But if I had to my workmanship would be guaranteed


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Brooke said:


> As a contractor, there has to be some understanding for people wanting to check into products that will be used on/in their home. Would you agree to let someone else just tell you what they think is best for you? Even the best of contractors have very different opinions as to what products are the best. As far as actually purchasing the product myself for the customer, yes clearly this is the way we want to deal with things. Do I get annoyed when I find out they have been doing research on prices and products, no. That just tells me they have a good head on their shoulders and care enough to have a say in the products being used. Why in gods name would you not?


How do they check into products though? Look on line? It's that really the best education? People are far more likely to leave a negative review than positive.

A little knowledge is dangerous. We should be able to educate them on why we prefer a certain product over another. We are the pros in the situation. I don't think anyone is suggesting that we just tell them, "Here, this is what you buy. Don't ask me any questions.".

Would you want then telling you what brand of drywall mud to use? What brand of screw? I wouldn't be impressed at all if they did nor think that they have a good head on their shoulders.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I tell customers like it is. I have nothing to lose. No sugar coating here. 

If there product sucks, I will tell them. 

That's how I roll. :thumbsup:


----------



## gordonreese (Mar 21, 2016)

I tell clients that as their GC I handle material shopping to ensure that their project gets the proper materials to be done the proper way. To let them shop for their own material is simply too much liability.

In short, they hired you because you have the expertise, so why are they trying to do part of your job? If you can find a nice way to tell them this then you'll be golden.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

99% of the time I buy materials. I can deal with the stuff they buy the other 1%.


----------

